# Meta Discussions



## MapleDots__ (Oct 29, 2021)

[h] The new Facebook Meta twitter profile[/h]









twitter.com/Meta


Discuss anything Meta


----------



## Eby__ (Oct 29, 2021)

Waiting to see a whole bunch of Meta domains to drop in Dec 2022. Lol


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 29, 2021)

I found this comment interesting:






https://hypebeast.com/2021/10/faceb...&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=share buttons


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 29, 2021)

My prediction....  are you ready?


Zuckerberg will resign from facebook and remain ceo of META.

This way he can put someone else in charge of their biggest problem and he can wash his hands of it and focus on other projects.

Also if somehow facebook is sued into oblivion the other companies will still be running.


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 29, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> This way he can put someone else in charge of their biggest problem and he can wash his hands of it and focus on other projects.



M.E.T.A. = Mark Evading True Accountability


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm wondering if there "could" be any potential TM issues for meta related domains registered on October 28th, 2021, onward.

Meta is definitely not nearly as distinct as Facebook, but it's still not a company you want to mess with.


----------



## domains (Oct 29, 2021)

the metaverse goes way beyond just Facebook, so it will be a big trend regardless of what they do.


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 29, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> the metaverse goes way beyond just Facebook, so it will be a big trend regardless of what they do.



I agree, and they can't stop everyone from including the word meta within their business name, but they may have an argument against some domains held by investors (eventually)... And there will always be some questionable ones too:





Not saying that's a slam dunk either, and it was registered prior to the official announcement, but it's at least questionable. FB will also probably be trademarking a ton of "meta+keyword" words too eventually, if they haven't already.


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 29, 2021)

"Trademark hurdles for Facebook's Meta rebrand": https://finance.yahoo.com/video/trademark-hurdles-facebooks-meta-rebrand-163000229.html


----------



## domains (Oct 29, 2021)

I would say they'd have a hard time going after meta domains for tm infringement, unless there was some obvious bad faith or misuse going on.


----------



## domains (Oct 29, 2021)

meta.ca doesn't resolve because it's being used as* meta.bc.ca*

Motorsport Emergency & Turnworkers Association

meta.bc.ca is registered since October 2000!

So they could actually go ahead and 'create' meta.ca as they have control over that term in .ca


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 29, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> meta.ca doesn't resolve because it's being used as* meta.bc.ca*
> 
> Motorsport Emergency & Turnworkers Association
> 
> ...



We think alike: https://dn.ca/post/10655/#p10655


----------



## domains (Oct 29, 2021)

Well I missed that thread, these are probably my favorite kind of domain stories, where a domain gets registered and becomes valuable in the future for some completely unforeseen reason, like Crypto.com


----------



## domains (Oct 29, 2021)

So if you owned *Meta.ca* and Facebook came inquiring for it, how much would you ask?  How much do you think they would pay?

Facebook market cap is 900B US$, or about 1.125 Trillion Canadian $, for some perspective.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 29, 2021)

I would ask 1.25 million

Somehow that number resonates with me


----------



## domains (Oct 29, 2021)

1 million seems like a nice round number but I could see higher all things considered.

*Meta.io *is interesting, looks like they got their site going just in time and are using Meta as their company name.  That domain apparently sold for $100k US back in March.  Wonder if the seller feels a little regret now?

Also back in March metaverse.io sold for $175k.


----------



## rlm__ (Oct 29, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> *Meta.io *is interesting, looks like they got their site going just in time and are using Meta as their company name.  That domain apparently sold for $100k US back in March.  Wonder if the seller feels a little regret now?
> 
> Also back in March metaverse.io sold for $175k.



That seems pretty crazy.  No one calls google alphabet,  so I'm guessing meta will also just be a parent/holding company for all their other projects - its the individual projects that will be important to trademark.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 29, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> That seems pretty crazy.  No one calls google alphabet,  so I'm guessing meta will also just be a parent/holding company for all their other projects - its the individual projects that will be important to trademark.




I'm glad someone finally said it, I have been thinking about it and I feel a lot of people that spent big time on meta names might come to regret spending that much cash.

That said... any domainer that made money from it... Great Job  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## domains (Oct 29, 2021)

Hard to say but I think we will see Metaverse related everything more and more in the future in ways we don't even know yet, which should help keep or increase some value to the term.  Metaverse was already a thing before Facebook, as shown by those domain sales earlier in the year.  Facebook has brought the idea more to the mainstream by explicitly calling themselves a metaverse company.


----------



## silentg__ (Oct 29, 2021)

I wonder who bought Metaverse.com. It still doesn't resolve.


----------



## silentg__ (Oct 30, 2021)

Metaverse.org is being brokered by Andrew @MediaOptions


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 30, 2021)

Could there be a more appropriate meme?


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 30, 2021)

silentg said:
			
		

> Metaverse.org is being brokered by Andrew @MediaOptions



Andrew Rosener, was the one to sell Metaverse.io for 175K too (personally, not as a broker). It was and still is the highest .io to date. Rosener, had this to say:

“Metaverse.io was a purchase I was really excited about.  It represents a future which is both terrifying as well as incredibly exciting at the same time. The culmination of this sale as the highest ever reported .io domain sale tells me that we are getting closer to that future than folks may believe.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368260494050484224
We once had a little discussion about it and the metaverse in general here at this topic: https://dn.ca/topic/622/a-new-record-sale-for-the-io-extension/

It was after that sale that the word "meta" started to take off, at least for domainers.


----------



## LovelyLynda__ (Nov 2, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Could there be a more appropriate meme?




There is always a better one  *YAHOO*


----------



## theinvestor__ (Nov 2, 2021)

[twitter=https://twitter.com/Meta/status/1453833193161908224ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1453833193161908224%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_c10&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fd15919475743083576494.ampproject.net%2F2110212130002%2Fframe.html][/twitter]


----------



## silentg__ (Nov 3, 2021)

Interesting read from https://meta.company

Archive has no history of this website being developed before. It would be interesting to see if this domain ever sells.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 3, 2021)

silentg said:
			
		

> Interesting read from https://meta.company
> 
> Archive has no history of this website being developed before. It would be interesting to see if this domain ever sells.





The ironic part is at the bottom of their post where they advertise their facebook profile  *ROFL* 



https://www.facebook.com/therealmetacompany


----------



## GeorgeK__ (Nov 3, 2021)

silentg said:
			
		

> Interesting read from https://meta.company
> 
> Archive has no history of this website being developed before. It would be interesting to see if this domain ever sells.



It appears that they have a TM for "METACOMPANY", see:

https://tsdr.uspto.gov/#caseNumber=87027182&caseType=SERIAL_NO&searchType=statusSearch


----------



## Esdiel (Nov 5, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456571776037789698


----------



## Esdiel (Nov 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456274846019506180


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 6, 2021)

Lol


----------

